

Emmet – a plugin for text editors which improves HTML and CSS workflow - sconxu
http://emmet.io/

======
escherize
Glad to see Emmet has a site. I really love it too.

A tip for those wanting to create hiccup[1] using emmet-mode on emacs:

    
    
        div>ol.count>li.item*6
    

Gives:

    
    
        <div>
          <ol class="count">
            <li class="item"></li>
            <li class="item"></li>
            <li class="item"></li>
          </ol>
        </div>
    

Now, if you suffix it with a |hic

    
    
        div>ol.count>li.item*6|hic
    

Then you get beautiful hiccup!

    
    
        [:div
         [:ol.count
          [:li.item]
          [:li.item]
          [:li.item]]]
    

[1] [http://hiccup.space](http://hiccup.space)

~~~
winestock
Thanks for the link to hiccup. In your code example, shouldn't that be a 3
instead of a 6?

~~~
escherize
Yes! It should totally be a 3! I don't see a way to edit it now though.

------
thoughtpalette
Emmet has been amazing for making writing markup fun and efficient. I'd also
like to point out, jsfiddle has emmet integrated.

------
brianzelip
I've configured emmet to create my own html boilerplate or to spit out large
chunks of html that get used over and over in a simple web project where I
don't use templating. In a json config file, you assign your desired html
output to a key character. In an html file you enter that key character then
hit `tab` and the html is rendered. Very handy.

------
ShirsenduK
I am a fan of Emmet! This helps you with coding-on-steroids.

------
peterhadlaw
One not so obvious feature that I use a countless number of times is the "wrap
with markup" tool. In your editor you highlight the section of text / HTML you
want to nest inside your new Emmet output and then provide the specific
wrapping you want.

In vim, you just visual mode select and use the same Emmet key combo as the
default expand.

In emacs there is a "wrap-with-markup" function you can bind yourself.

Try it!

------
pacomerh
I love Emmet and have been using it for a while. Now if someone could tell me
how to make it faster on VIM. Right now it takes like almost 2 seconds from
trigger to expand.

------
roneesh
This is a great plugin, enjoying expanding CSS to markup.

I've perused the site, but didn't see anything on expanding to a pre-
processor. Does anyone know if that's possible?

~~~
Raphmedia
On sublime text, I use it in .LESS files without issues.

------
TranquilMarmot
Anybody know of plans for a Visual Studio plugin?

~~~
code_chimp
Web Essentials ([http://vswebessentials.com/](http://vswebessentials.com/))
supports Emmet.

------
Raphmedia
Emmet is a life changer.

Writing HTML is a joy with it!

------
pandatigox
This is already available for emacs!!!! (evil laugh) Emacs has thought of
everything!

~~~
sigzero
Uh just about every text editor with plugins has it.

